# Two terrapins for sale



## JennyEpps (Oct 15, 2007)

I have two yellow-bellied map terrapins, i dont want to get rid of them but i am in my last year of university and have obviously got a lot of work on this year and wont be able to look after them as well as i want to. if any one would like them then i would like to sell them, or if anyone knows a good place that could take them in, then i would be very grateful for any suggestions, any help or advice would be greatly appreaciated as i want them going to a good home. thankyou.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Shouldn't this be in

*Shelled Classifieds*

:lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes it should, terrapins are not amphibians, even though they are _amphibious_!
Also there's no such animal as a Yellow Bellied Map, they are either Yellow Bellied Sliders or they are Maps, which is it?


----------

